# Canning Chili



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have seen recipes for canning chili that you put the ingredients in the jar and then process for 90 minutes.

Can I cook chilli in a crockpot like I usually do and then put the leftovers in a jar and process it? Would it be to much cooking and make the beans fall apart


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I've cooked up chili and then canned it. Works great!

Jenny


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I never make chili unless I make enough for 8 quarts in the canner plus what we're going to eat now. I do the same when I make spaghetti sauce. Yup, just put it in the jars & process @10 pounds for 90 minutes. It's so handy to have your own homemade chili lined up on the shelves for busy days.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you, I just did not want to end up with a bunch of chili that was not edible. Could chicken corn soup and beef stew be done the same way?

I will be using deer instead of beef in the chili and stew and rabbit instead of chicken


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I've done chili and beef stew, but with the beef stew I don't add any thickening agents when I can it. I add it when I prepare it for serving.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Thank you, I just did not want to end up with a bunch of chili that was not edible. Could chicken corn soup and beef stew be done the same way?
> 
> I will be using deer instead of beef in the chili and stew and rabbit instead of chicken


I've canned a lot of beef stew, but haven't done the chicken corn soup because I use flour in it, and you're not supposed to can with flour. Sonshine has a good thought, though, to just add the thickening later.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I absolutely naive when it comes to most of this stuff, but could one use Clear-Jel as a thickening agent when making the chili/stew to can?


----------



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

I can my fav chili recipe but I just add some extra tomato juice to it so I can make sure it's got enough liquid to can safely. I can it in pint jars. DH eats a pint jar for a meal. I get two meals out of a pint.


----------



## bradc (Aug 14, 2010)

I seem to remember it being said on here that you should not can things with onions in them. I could be mis remembering though. Do you can your chilli with onions in it?


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Onions are low acid and because of their growing environment a bit of a high risk ingredient. That doesn't mean they can't be canned at all, though. You simply either have to ensure they're in a recipe that has a high enough acid content to balance them out -- eg. Onion Pickles -- or you have to pressure can. In the case of chili you're pressure canning for 90 minutes in order to make the meat safe and since the onions are just a small part of the recipe and chopped up rather finely that's plenty of time to make them safe, too.


----------



## bradc (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. Can't wait to try it.


----------

